# Whock



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Whock...pronounced like "wok"...the Chinese cooking bowl. That's about the best word I can come up with to describe what sound is made when a knot is hit and gets flung out of the wood when cutting on the table saw.

Many here use pine and other lumber with knots for their projects. While the knot looks like its pretty well stuck in the wood, it may not be. When becoming dislodged by the blade they become real time projectiles. You may get lucky and when they get loose just stay where they are and just sort of vibrate in place. 

But, when a knot gets jettisoned out, it usually comes right at you. So, what can we do? Well, you could plan your cut to avoid them. If you are superfast, like Ninja fast, you might be able to duck out of the way when it happens...but I doubt that would work, because with our luck it would aim itself right where you ducked. Don't by any means, close your eyes and pray. 

I've revealed my inner secrets at times, and one of them is running the blade in a high position (much higher than the wood) will minimize the lifting effect when cutting, if knots are present. 









 









.​


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Flying knots? I ain't scared of no flying knots.
http://majikthise.typepad.com/majikthise_/2007/01/bearsuit_invent.html


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Hammer1 said:


> Flying knots? I ain't scared of no flying knots.
> http://majikthise.typepad.com/majikthise_/2007/01/bearsuit_invent.html


Since a Saw Stop doesn't stop kickback or flying knots I guess we'll need one of these too...


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

Woops!


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hammer1 said:


> Flying knots? I ain't scared of no flying knots.
> http://majikthise.typepad.com/majikthise_/2007/01/bearsuit_invent.html


 

HaHaHaHa!!!!!!!!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I wear a face shield just in case but if your using the blade guard it should prevent a flying knot.

The higher blade as Cman said does make a big difference in cutting. Of course I don't like the blade that high without the guard on.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Shop Dad said:


> Since a Saw Stop doesn't stop kickback or flying knots I guess we'll need one of these too...


Actually it will just like any saw using anti kick pawls and a blade guard. :thumbsup:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've never thought about flying knots.

Thanks for the heads up. I have quite a bit if pine to cut on TS so I think it might be a good idea to cover all knots in the cut line with packing or masking tape.

Jeff


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Are flying Knots similar to flying Scots?

G


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sometimes 

http://www.extension.iastate.edu/forestry/iowa_trees/trees/scotch_pine.html


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> Are flying Knots similar to flying Scots?
> 
> G


Not to confuse with knotscott.









 







.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

ZOMG!!11!one! Don't knot your scott! That's gotta hurt, and this is a family friendly site. Come on man!


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

my experience has been that they stay in place while adjacent to the front half of the blade, as there is still downward rotation, and they "lift off" on the back side of the blade where there is upward travel. watching them after the cut helps tell you what they are going to do, as in loose or tight. if loose, i finish the cut with my head and body way to the side.


----------

